# NGD: Jackson SLAT3-7 !!



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 3, 2010)

Someone had to do it!

I've been waiting impatiently for this to arrive since Thursday.
Haven't had decent sleep or eaten a proper meal until it's arrival 




But it finally arrived 
I went for black simply because if I decide to keep it,
I may give it a refinish.

**Updated Pix**












































**pix of the first guitar**


















































**Giant headstock/baby inlay alert **



































I'll say this quickly.
The first thing I noticed is that the fretboard looks to have a glossy finish..
The entire guitar just shines in person.

Now I'm off for a few  brb


----------



## Kimling (Feb 3, 2010)

You sir, are a very lucky man!
Happy NGD!


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you Kimling!!!






ps. I'm a girl ^^


----------



## Valserp (Feb 3, 2010)

^ Marry me and bring your guitars, then

PS: That case screams awesome


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2010)

congrats! 

it definitely looks like a great player, but i just can't get over that billboard of a headstock.


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats ..I got to play a black one at namm and liked how it felt!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks great!... Congrats on the awesome guitar


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! I loves me a black guitar!

Headstock doesn't seem too big in the last pic.. looks pretty good, IMO.


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh.

If it was a 27" scale i'd be all over it right now.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 3, 2010)

Valserp said:


> ^ Marry me and bring your guitars, then
> 
> PS: That case screams awesome




Yea, I love the new case!
I'm used to the old school jackson/charvel cases.
But the new latches were a nice change.

Thanks guys :] 
Playing around on it now.
I'd say the neck size is similar to the ibanez rg 7's, but with the addition
of the paint, it feels maybe a little thicker to me. 

Not sure how I feel about the guitar just yet :] we'll see


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2010)

I want to love it, I really do but that headstock kills it for me - hell it even overpowers my mild annoyance at the fact that they use EMGs (I'll tolerate em but it'd be nice to have more passive sevens)


----------



## Bygde (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so jealous right now. Awesome NGD!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 3, 2010)

It looks cool in the last picture, those Inlays make me rage though. They look like they're made of good material but they're FUCKING TINY.

More pictures, chap!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 3, 2010)

No I'm not jealous at all


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Feb 3, 2010)

Valserp said:


> ^ Marry me and bring your guitars, then
> 
> PS: That case screams awesome




Ive already tried this. She just likes guitars.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a awesome case to get with that guitar.


----------



## bibz (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome guitar! Really looks quality, especially the case. Let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey congrats!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2010)

post moar pics of the guitar  congrats


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 4, 2010)

A few pix added :]

The guitar is very comfortable to play, has some weight to it.
Though I'm not sure if I like the emg's with this guitar.

With that said, if the models with binding aren't a limited run
I'll be sending this one back


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 4, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> A few pix added :]
> 
> The guitar is very comfortable to play, has some weight to it.
> Though I'm not sure if I like the emg's with this guitar.
> ...


I believe that all black one is just a prototype or something, because the other ones I have seen have smaller headstocks with binding.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 4, 2010)

you should keep the one you have right now, it could be worth something!!!!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 4, 2010)

Sex!
Congrats!!!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Feb 5, 2010)

Shit looks hot. I've owned a few Jackson 6's, but never a 7. This makes me consider ditching the whole Ibanez fanboy act and grabbing one of these.


----------



## groph (Feb 5, 2010)

GOOD GODDAMN THAT IS AN AWESOME GUITAR.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 5, 2010)

Mulatto metal = I pissed my pants laughing because of this:




Congrats!


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 5, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Mulatto metal = I pissed my pants laughing because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's badass! Haha!

And also yes, nice guitar!


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 5, 2010)

I was going to grab one of these then I got raped by bills! That neck joint = win. My COW's neck joint = fail 

Those SKB cases are the shit aren't they?  I feel like I could throw mine out the fuckin window and all would be well!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks Great !


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 6, 2010)

congrats, Happy NGD!


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 8, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Mulatto metal = I pissed my pants laughing because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lmao  I've never seen that

Thanks again guys.
The non-binding look kinda grew on me,
But I'm going to go ahead and swap it out.
After paying $1200 I figure I may as well have the best version
possible. With that said, there will probably be a "NGD re-loaded"
in the next few weeks


----------



## Andretti (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW VERY NICE!!! 

I have to ask, how is the upper register feel when youre soloing? Does the lower horn bug you too much? I have to try this one


----------



## abysmalrites (Feb 10, 2010)

I seriously want to know who the hell designed this guitar with that huge headstock. Aside from that, it looks good.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 10, 2010)

Andretti said:


> WOW VERY NICE!!!
> 
> I have to ask, how is the upper register feel when youre soloing? Does the lower horn bug you too much? I have to try this one



Hey Andretti, I had no problems with the lower horn. Then again I don't have very big hands, so it may vary depending on the player. I'm loving the neck-through. Makes reaching the upper frets effortless.

I'm so used to the Ibanez 7's that it took a minute to get comfy with the neck shape.

If I could change anything about the guitar playing-wise, it would only be the neck finish, but that's just my preference. 
If I get the guts to do so, I'll convert to a satin finish later on


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 11, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> Thank you Kimling!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Feb 12, 2010)

I played one of these on Wednesday, it was the metallic grey one. It was very nice but WAY overpriced in the UK (£1100/$1700)


----------



## chadnv (Feb 25, 2010)

I am trying to buy the SLAT3-7 nat finish in Toronto Canada. That case is SICK!
Our local shop does not include case...so....

Where did you buy the combo? 
Is that case a custom order?

Thanks


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 25, 2010)

chadnv said:


> I am trying to buy the SLAT3-7 nat finish in Toronto Canada. That case is SICK!
> Our local shop does not include case...so....
> 
> Where did you buy the combo?
> ...



They're robbing you, dude. It comes with case as standard .


----------



## chadnv (Feb 26, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> They're robbing you, dude. It comes with case as standard .



I am going there tomorrow with amo now.... 

Looks like musicians friend will get more business if our shops don't offer cases.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck chadnv , 
The new cases are badass. If you get the natural finish slat3-7
post pix if you can 

My replacement slat3-7 arrived today with the binding  !!!
I must say that I'm glad I went ahead and did it


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 26, 2010)

fuckin sick!!!  how much did you drop for it?


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 26, 2010)

Dystopia said:


> fuckin sick!!!  how much did you drop for it?




I bought it during some promotion, so it technically ended up being $1000 shipped. They sent me back $200 to spend on their store


----------



## kmanick (Feb 26, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> Good luck chadnv ,
> The new cases are badass. If you get the natural finish slat3-7
> post pix if you can
> 
> ...


 
that's cool that you did that (I would 've too)
can we see some pics of the new one?


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> I bought it during some promotion, so it technically ended up being $1000 shipped. They sent me back $200 to spend on their store



right on. looks like it was definitely worth it


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 26, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> If I could change anything about the guitar playing-wise, it would only be the neck finish, but that's just my preference.
> If I get the guts to do so, I'll convert to a satin finish later on



There's a 99% chance I do that to the one I'm getting, but I'm a Jackson oddball, since I come from the bolt-on side of the house. Most Jackson guys are finished-neck types...


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 26, 2010)

i didn't realize these were neckthrough... aside from the headstock and the EMG's this is really really perfect from jackson.

you should refinish it to look like cooley's old custom

(also saw off a part of that headstock)


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 27, 2010)

kmanick said:


> that's cool that you did that (I would 've too)
> can we see some pics of the new one?



For sure  More pix on the first page!








I played it for over an hour before even taking the tag off the headstock 
Very glad I went with this one, 
I really love it, justneedsdifferentpickups 





guitarplayerone said:


> i didn't realize these were neckthrough... aside from the headstock and the EMG's this is really really perfect from jackson.
> 
> you should refinish it to look like cooley's old custom
> 
> (also saw off a part of that headstock)



I really like Cooley's red Jackson custom. The pervert in me wants
a crackle finish. But red, hot pink or bright green are tempting too!
I'll probably look into refinishing it a few weeks from now.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> But red, *hot pink* or bright green are tempting too!
> I'll probably look into refinishing it a few weeks from now.



Whew! Until I saw that post I was like, "Who are you, and what have you done with Niki?!" Now get that thing painted pink!!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 27, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> I really like Cooley's red Jackson custom.



red? are we thinking of different customs?

i'm thinking of this one (all the way to the right) didn't know he had another


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Feb 27, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> red? are we thinking of different customs?
> 
> i'm thinking of this one (all the way to the right) didn't know he had another



You're right, I must have been thinking of his Dean in the under the influence vid  The natural finish is sexy. 
I like the contour he adds to the lower horns. I wonder how much of a difference it makes.







Hollowway said:


> Whew! Until I saw that post I was like, "Who are you, and what have you done with Niki?!" Now get that thing painted pink!!



 you know me so well


----------



## kmanick (Feb 27, 2010)

the new one looks great.
I was at matts music today and he told me he's got one coming in next week.
I think I will have to go check it out (my 7620's days may be numbered)


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 28, 2010)

I love that guitar so much!! the headstock being so large is one of my favorite features of it


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 28, 2010)

that guitar looks really slick!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2010)

Guitar Nymph said:


> You're right, I must have been thinking of his Dean in the under the influence vid



Actually I think you're right about him having a red one. I pulled this from the extended range forum on here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j4Gsd7UmpM


----------



## Dooky (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm still undecided on the size of the headstock. It still looks a little to big. The binding improves it heaps though.


----------



## chadnv (Mar 1, 2010)

Page one pix show a nice diff with the binding.

The NAT finish----There are conflicting things I am reading and I have my local shop look into two things...The no case included Issue, and the NAT finish is possibly a no go..the site shows it as a finish number of 291-3174-58 natural, but the catalogue only has...

291-3174-803
sLat3-7 soloistTM archtop 7 string, rosewood fretboard, Black, w/ Molded Jackson® case
$1,899.99

291-3174-844
sLat3-7 soloistTM archtop 7 string, rosewood fretboard, Gun Metal Grey, w/ Molded Jackson® case
$1,899.99

291-3174-885
sLat3-7 soloistTM archtop 7 string, rosewood fretboard, transparent Black, w/ Molded Jackson® case
$2,049.99

291-3174-879
sLat3-7 soloistTM archtop 7 string, rosewood fretboard, Green swirl, w/ Molded Jackson® case
$2,119.99

Another clue that something is off, is the last numbers in the code 2 digits on the website and 3 in the catalogue.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 2, 2010)

chadnv said:


> Page one pix show a nice diff with the binding.
> 
> The NAT finish----There are conflicting things I am reading and I have my local shop look into two things...The no case included Issue, and the NAT finish is possibly a no go..the site shows it as a finish number of 291-3174-58 natural, but the catalogue only has...
> 
> ...



i still want to know how the trans black looks like, because maybe it's time to start lookinf for a buyer for my agile


----------



## chadnv (Mar 2, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> i still want to know how the trans black looks like, because maybe it's time to start lookinf for a buyer for my agile


Which agile do you have?


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 2, 2010)

chadnv said:


> Which agile do you have?



This one, but 25" scale: http://www.rondomusic.com/product3190.html


----------



## chadnv (Mar 2, 2010)

nice. I was really torn today, I almost hit "buy" on rondo's site for the green interceptor......then my local shop called.......

NAT finish _is_ available for the SLAT3-7 and comes with case. 
So I guess in 90 days I will post pix. haven't been giddy in a long time



Emperoff said:


> This one, but 25" scale: Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 2, 2010)

piney hills has one of the natural ones


----------



## chadnv (Mar 2, 2010)

yikes, now I am in trouble again. The NAT looks mismatched. Black headstock, brown neck, light maple top, darker body. I was envisioning like the SL2H kinda look. Silver hardware or black at least the over all look gels.




I guess transblack it is.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 2, 2010)

chadnv said:


> nice. I was really torn today, I almost hit "buy" on rondo's site for the green interceptor......then my local shop called.......
> 
> NAT finish _is_ available for the SLAT3-7 and comes with case.
> So I guess in 90 days I will post pix. haven't been giddy in a long time



You wouldn't want an Interceptor over one of these. No way.


----------



## blackseeds (Mar 16, 2010)

hey man
how's the neck compared to the rg 1527's neck?


----------

